# South Vineland Park yields nine-pound bass, Wawa weighs it



## ACarbone624 (Mar 31, 2009)

https://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/126/story/443887.html

Freshwater fishing starts to perk up as the area's lakes, ponds and streams warm up. The area's dedicated freshwater anglers help to get things going early in the season.

Charles "Chuck" Colon recently set out for a planned day of fishing in his 10-foot canoe at South Vineland Park. He missed most of the day, however. That's because he hooked into a big largemouth bass on his first cast. He spent the rest of the day keeping it alive so he could return it to the water, and trying to find a weigh station to measure the fish for the state Skillful Angler program.

He caught the largemouth with a lure Sunday, March 22. He called his wife, Lil Dreyer, to bring a cooler from the house, which took only moments because they live close by. He filled the cooler with water to keep the fish fresh.

They could not locate an open nearby weigh station by phone so they took the fish into a local Wawa to be weighed on a certified scale. It weighed 9.145 pounds. According to Dreyer, it had to be weighed with a deli sticker - white American cheese, in this case. The cost on the sticker: $59.60. Cindy Ford, who put the bass on the scale at the Wawa at Brewster and Chestnut in Vineland, jumped when the live fish flopped.

Then, it was back to the park to return the fish alive. Colon said he has caught a couple of 8-pound bass and has a 7-pounder on his wall at home. He's been fishing since he's been 12 or 13 and he's 46. He missed most of a day of fishing, but didn't seem to mind it. "It was worth it," he said.

Guess so!

EDIT: Found a pic

https://fishing.about.com/od/bassfishing/ig/Bass-Pictures/Charles-Colon-and-9-Pound-Bass.htm


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 1, 2009)

Man, they grow them big in Vineland. Didnt someone on here catch an 8 pounder from there?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice report - amazing how big those bass can get even in a shallow lake like that


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2009)

What was the lure of choice? :-k :- 


Slob none the less!


----------



## shamoo (Apr 1, 2009)

How come we didnt hit that pond after the flea-market? LOL, thats a great catch. =D>


----------



## ACarbone624 (Apr 1, 2009)

Fish Devil has good luck there...I've never caught any near that big in there.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Apr 1, 2009)

Added a pic! :mrgreen:


----------



## DocWatson (Apr 1, 2009)

That's a SERIOUS South Jersey bass !!!

But, I wouldn't be getting any cold cuts from that Wawa for a week or so. :roll:


----------



## fish devil (Apr 1, 2009)

:twisted: That is a real beauty!!!!! Been fishing there for 25 plus years but never hooked into one that big.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Apr 1, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Nice report - amazing how big those bass can get even in a shallow lake like that



That lake has a few deep spots...near 50' deep


----------



## ACarbone624 (Apr 1, 2009)

Jim said:


> What was the lure of choice? :-k :-
> 
> 
> Slob none the less!



Jig & Pig


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2009)

ACarbone624 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > What was the lure of choice? :-k :-
> ...




A proven Big fish catcher! :beer:


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 2, 2009)

A proven No Fish catcher for me, LoL!!!


----------



## Dennis1022 (Apr 2, 2009)

_Nice Large Mouth, where in Vineland did you catch it? I know of couple lakes in my old tramping grounds before moving south. Union Lake, Mentacio Ponds, Millville lake, which is just outside of Vineland. I use to live in Deer Feild/Elmer. Try to get in at Dennisville lakes. I had great luck nice 7 to 8 and 9 pounders, also chain pickeral._


----------

